# New DIYS List for everyone



## sarosephie (Nov 4, 2021)

-Found a new acorn rug DIY
-Found a Blue Marlin cooking recipes


----------



## maria110 (Nov 4, 2021)

Colton gave me the decayed tree recipe, so that's back!  Dead trees!  Too late for Halloween unfortunately but still pretty awesome.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Nov 4, 2021)

I learnt skateboard rack


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 4, 2021)

I got an olive flounder cooking recipe


----------



## Manah (Nov 4, 2021)

I found a glowing moss jar recipe


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 4, 2021)

On my hunt for Petri I found these new DIY's:

- Stacked Bottle Crates
- Forbidden Altar
- Golden Altar

(I'm not sure if the Dark bamboo bath mat and Imperial pot are new, correct me on this one)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 4, 2021)

Very glad to see there are new DIYs to get. I haven't seen any yet, but I heard when you fish up a Sea Bass you get a new cooking DIY recipe. For once the Sea Bass is actually useful.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 4, 2021)

*Suspicious Cauldron* (not my photo)

I can't believe they added a cauldron DIY though, we can finally ditch the kettle bath as an alternative for a cauldron.


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 4, 2021)

-red snapper cooking
-dab cooking

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



Paperboy012305 said:


> On my hunt for Petri I found these new DIY's:
> 
> - Stacked Bottle Crates
> - Forbidden Altar
> ...


Haven't seen the imperial pot, but were these just material crafting or random bottles?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 4, 2021)

sarosephie said:


> -red snapper cooking
> -dab cooking
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021
> ...


They were from random bottles, why, does villager crafting give out a better chance at new DIY's?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 4, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> They were from random bottles, why, does villager crafting give out a better chance at new DIY's?


I tried getting new DIYS from the villagers but so far I got the duplicates. I heard someone said that they manage to get a new cooking DIY from the villagers when they saw them cooking.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 4, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I tried getting new DIYS from the villagers but so far I got the duplicates. I heard someone said that they manage to get a new cooking DIY from the villagers when they saw them cooking.


Oh I see. I'm far behind on all these update things as I'm desperately trying for Petri. Once I find her I'll catch up.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 4, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh I see. I'm far behind on all these update things as I'm desperately trying for Petri. Once I find her I'll catch up.


Its fine. Take your time.


----------



## .MOON. (Nov 4, 2021)

I learned glowing-moss rug that I found on a Kapp’n island tour.


----------



## Luna Tsukino (Nov 4, 2021)

I learnt the Cave DIY and the Pumpkin Curry recipe


----------



## Flicky (Nov 4, 2021)

Found a Suspicious Cauldron and Salad DIY, both on Kapp'n island bottles (if that's important)!


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Nov 4, 2021)

Stacked shopping baskets from Celia!


----------



## NicksFixed (Nov 4, 2021)

Two of my villagers gave me food DIYs: Pull-Apart Bread and Fruit Cupcakes ...


----------



## deana (Nov 4, 2021)

I got one for Wooden field sign, it was being crafted by Axel last night. I'll post some pictures below. It comes with a lot of customization options and you can also use custom designs on it.  



Spoiler: Sign recipe












Spoiler: Placed sign 











Spoiler: Customization options


----------



## mnk907 (Nov 4, 2021)

I found a vine rug DIY on a Kapp'n island, and fishing up a sea bass taught me the seabass pie recipe.


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy (Nov 4, 2021)

Red snapper and Barred Knifejaw give recipes!


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 4, 2021)

My Kapp'n island on one of my towns today was further into fall, and I found a Maple Leaf Rug


----------



## Imbri (Nov 4, 2021)

Sardines and horse mackerel give recipes!


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 4, 2021)

deana said:


> I got one for Wooden field sign, it was being crafted by Axel last night. I'll post some pictures below. It comes with a lot of customization options and you can also use custom designs on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We saw a glimpse of that in the Direct. Now we know what it is 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



Imbri said:


> Sardines and horse mackerel give recipes!



Something to do with the ever abundant horse mackerels now.


----------



## ryuk (Nov 4, 2021)

just found a festival lantern set in a message bottle, needs 4 festival lantern furniture items to
craft : )


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 4, 2021)

-gear apparatus from bottle


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 4, 2021)

I've come across the following so far (please tell me if any of these aren't new!):



Spoiler: DIYs




Golden decorative plate
Stacked shopping carts
Project table
Stacked senmaizuke barrels
Skateboard wall rack
Vine garland


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 4, 2021)

Carp ona cutting board from bottle


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy (Nov 4, 2021)

Olive flounder catch give recipe for Sauteed Olive Flounder


----------



## windloft (Nov 4, 2021)

found a bottle that gave me the *mini gold dharma *diy!


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 4, 2021)

Has anyone datamined all the stuff yet?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 4, 2021)

sarosephie said:


> Has anyone datamined all the stuff yet?


I don’t know about DIY’s but a few gaming websites have datmined the new items aspect of the game and it’s totalled 9,000.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 4, 2021)

I got a gold square bathtub diy. I assume that there’s a square bathtub diy out there somewhere.


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 4, 2021)

I assume I have to fish all the sea fishes for more recipes from what I am seeing?

I fished up a sea bass and got a recipe
Shot down a balloon that had an acorn rug DIY


----------



## Manah (Nov 4, 2021)

A few more:

- Pile of money (DIY)
- Cake salé (recipe)
- Veggie sandwich (recipe)


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 4, 2021)

corlee1289 said:


> I assume I have to fish all the sea fishes for more recipes from what I am seeing?
> 
> I fished up a sea bass and got a recipe
> Shot down a balloon that had an acorn rug DIY


I don't think there's a DIY for every fish


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 4, 2021)

Yellow Star Rug DIY recipe from Celeste.
2nd island players that completed all Celeste DIY dropped by my main island.  All 5 received the same recipe.


----------



## dragonfire42 (Nov 4, 2021)

I have gotten…

Acorn rug (balloon) - 6 acorns
Pesce all’acqua pazza (catch red snapper) - 1 red snapper, 1 tomato, 1 manila clam
Karei no nitsuke (catch dab) - 1 dab
Sea-bass pie (catch sea bass) - 3 flour, 1 sea bass
Aji fry (catch horse mackerel) - 1 horse mackerel, 1 flour
Sautéed olive flounder (catch olive flounder) - 1 olive flounder, 1 skinny mushroom
Anchoas al ajillo (catch anchovy) - 2 anchovy
Sardines in oil (catch anchovy) - 1 anchovy
Barred-knifejaw carpaccio (catch barred knifejaw) - 1 barred knifejaw

Catching one anchovy got me both anchovy recipes.

Also got…

Carpaccio di marlin blu (catch blue marlin) - 1 blue marlin
Mixed-fruit sandwich (resident) - 2 flour, 1 orange, 1 peach, 1 pear


----------



## tsukune_713 (Nov 4, 2021)

i have gotten many recipes from catching fish and a few from villagers
also gotten acorn rug
wooden music box
and golden wristwatch diys


----------



## Quaint (Nov 4, 2021)

-Golden vase
-Senmaizuke barrel
-Golden decorative plate
-Glowing-moss dress


----------



## windloft (Nov 4, 2021)

i got diys for a *glowing-moss pond *and a *golden piggy bank.*


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 4, 2021)

Light bamboo mat bottle


----------



## Telula (Nov 4, 2021)

I've got a glowing moss pointed cap and headband.


----------



## dragonfire42 (Nov 4, 2021)

Because I like making lists, compilation so far (will update with edits as I can)…

*Cooking Recipes*

Aji fry (horse mackerel)
Anchoas al ajillo (anchovy)
Barred-knifejaw carpaccio (barred knifejaw)
Cake sule
Carpaccio di marlin blu (blue marlin)
Fruit cupcakes
Karei no nitsuke (dab)
Mixed-fruit sandwich
Pesce all’acqua pazza (red snapper)
Pull-apart bread
Pumpkin curry
Salad
Sardines in oil (anchovy)
Sea-bass pie (sea bass)
Veggie sandwich
Cherry jelly
Savory bread
Squid recipe

*DIY Recipes*

Acorn rug (balloon)
Carp on cutting board
Cave
Dark bamboo bath mat
Decayed tree
Festival lantern set
Forbidden altar
Gear apparatus
Glowing-moss dress
Glowing-moss jar
Glowing-moss pointed hat
Glowing-moss rug
Golden altar
Golden decorative plate
Golden piggy bank
Gold square bathtub
Golden vase
Golden wristwatch
Headband
Imperial pot
Light bamboo mat
Maple leaf rug
Mini gold dharma
Pile of money
Project table
Ruined arch
Senmaizuke barrel
Skateboard rack
Stacked bottle crates
Stacked senmaizuke barrels
Stacked shopping baskets
Suspicious cauldron
Vine garland
Vine rug
Wooden field sign
Wooden music box
Yellow star rug (Celeste)
Box-shaped seat
Hanging glowing moss
Glowing-moss flooring
Open wood shelves


----------



## Telula (Nov 4, 2021)

I just got the Ruined Arch diy on a vine island!!  YES!!!


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 5, 2021)

dragonfire42 said:


> Because I like making lists, compilation so far (will update with edits as I can)…
> 
> *Cooking Recipes*
> 
> ...


I admire your dedication man

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021

Gonna throw cherry jelly and squid recipes in here too


----------



## Wickel (Nov 5, 2021)

I found *hanging glowing moss* on a Kapp'n island. You can hang it from the ceiling!


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 5, 2021)

Open wood shelves (seen in the direct?


----------



## EmGee (Nov 5, 2021)

I've gotten sea bass, dab, barred knifejaw and red snapper recipes so far. I probably would have more but I spent a good chunk of my play time last night doing my daily materials gather and trying to catch my first tarantula lol


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 5, 2021)

These are the ones I got recently, got all of them from bottles.


----------



## dragonfire42 (Nov 6, 2021)

Found a link with all the new recipes today.

https://animalcrossingworld.com/202...-version-2-0-of-animal-crossing-new-horizons/


----------



## dragonfire42 (Nov 10, 2021)

I got the veggie basket DIY in the mail from Leif after buying produce starts on Harv’s island, and my mom got the jarred bamboo shoots DIY in the mail from Daisy Mae after buying turnips (I didn’t buy because my Switch hadn’t caught up with the time change yet).


----------

